# Singlespeed?



## Ray (29. April 2002)

Ich bau mir jetzt endgültig meine Schaltung ab... dieses Drecksschaltwerk nervt ohne Ende und ständig verbiegt sich das Schaltauge und der Schaltwerkskörper...

Hat einer ne Ahnung ob man auch was anderes außer chris King singelespeed Naben fahren kann?


----------



## Reini (29. April 2002)

wieso soll man hügi oder shimano nicht singlespeed fahren können

oder wie willst du dann eigentlich die kette spannen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (29. April 2002)

ist ein bisschen doof mit spacern auf ne normale kassettennabe ein ritzel draufzustecken 

die kette spann ich mit einem kettenspanner  selbes prinzip wie ein schaltwerk

Aber vielleicht lass ich mich von dieser Nabe überzeugen - würde nur zugern wissen was die für nen freilauf hat...


----------



## tobsen (29. April 2002)

hab ich mir auch schon überlegt sowas zu machen, aber is halt nich regelkonform. leider.

willste das mit dem rohloff ding machen??
bin ma gespannt wie des funzt.

greez

tobi


----------



## Ray (29. April 2002)

ich fahr ja sowieso keine wettbewerbe

so einen kettenspanner brauch ich dann


----------



## ChrisKing (29. April 2002)

@oger was is an der nabe die auf dem bild is so besonders ? 

des rohloff ding is nur ca. 100g leichter als n schlatwerk, aber des verbiegts dir auch, von daher auch keine optimale Lösung

Chris


----------



## Ray (29. April 2002)

wenn ich den kettenspanner verbiege muss ich nicht wie beim schaltwerk in feinarbeit die gänge justieren - ausserdem fahr ich eh nur mit einer übersetzung

zur nabe kann ich nur sagen das die halb soviel kostet wie ne chris king und der name profile spricht für qualität


----------



## Hedonist (29. April 2002)

was spricht denn gegen echte singlespeednaben?der freilauf?is doch dann derselbe wie bei 20" ...versteh einer die trialer,nähnäh


----------



## Ray (30. April 2002)

wenn Du mir noch erzählen könntest was eine "echte" Singlespeednabe sein soll wäre ich Dir dankbar =)


----------



## Hedonist (30. April 2002)

die gibt's zb von planet-x.sind bmx-mäßige naben,nur halt mit 135mm einbaubreite.von on-one gibt's bestimmt auch was.probleme könnteste nur mit scheibenbremse kriegen,aber hier sofort nen paar exemplare...





oder mein favouritlove: )...




ok,ok.das waren jetz nich die typischen ss-naben.die "echten" ham halt nen gewinde wo de das ritzel mit freilauf dranschraubst.20"-mäßig eben


----------



## Ray (30. April 2002)

Naben bei denen der Freilauf geschraubt wird sind kein problem weil man den wenn er kaputt geht schnell austauschen kann... nur passt keine bmx nabe in mein rahmen ich hab keine dropouts für 14mm achsen =)

und wenn ich ne kassettennabe nehme dann kommt nur chris king oder evt. profile für single speed in frage weil ich den anderen freiläufen nicht traue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hedonist (30. April 2002)

schau mal bei planet-x auf der seite nach.die ham nen paar ss-naben..."full-Monty",glaub ich.die speziellen ss-naben ham keine 14mm achse  und sind halt135mm breit.frag am besten mal im singlespeed forum nach,die überhäufen dich uU mit kauftipps*g*


----------



## Ray (30. April 2002)

Werd ich mal machen :]
Danke für die Tips


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. April 2002)

Von Rohloff gibs aber auchnoch nen einfacheren Spanner. In mein Grossman währes optimal, der hat ausfallenden nach hinten aber ich denk bei Devil,Pulcro oder Rotor könnt man sowas bestimmt auch inen Trialrahmen bauen lassen um Singlespeed zu fahren.

Ronny


----------



## moth (30. April 2002)

hier ihr leutz!
da gibs doch ne nabe wo '1x1' drauf steht... hab aber jetzt keine ahnung von welcher marke die is... kost aber glaube nur um die 80-100! wer den workshop hat - da isse drin!

MFG moth


----------



## moth (30. April 2002)

isch habs gfunne!
die marke schimpft sich *SURLY*!!!

un nen link habsch och gefindet!

da sin sogar noch gaaaaaanz viel annere singlespeed näbchens )

so, dann schau ma!

MFG moth


----------



## Ray (30. April 2002)

die naben scheinen wirklich gut zu sein und günstig sind sie auch und der kettenspanner sieht auch besser aus als der rohloff

danke für den tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (30. April 2002)

Jo hatt ich auchmal riengucken können in Workshop 
hier im forum gibs ja auch nen Singlespeed board, die ham bestimmt auchn bissel ahnung!?

Mit der Surlex kannst sogar die Kurbel aufder anderes seite machen liegt nur das problem an dem spanner! 

Ronny


----------



## moth (30. April 2002)

...dann kannste dir nen kettenspanner für die scheibenbremsaufnahme basteln 

oder was an die kettenstrebe fuchteln, so amazing-like nur mit feder...


----------



## tobsen (30. April 2002)

der knabe hier is ja lustig, 

osama lebt ...  







greez 

tobi


----------



## grandma (30. April 2002)

single speed naben mit 135mm achslänge gibt es unter anderem von PlanetX (habe ich selber, saugeil), DMR, Surly (nur 32loch) und noch anderen...
BMX freilaufritzel kosten ca. 35 ,- wenn kaputt und einfach neues draufschrauben 

KETTENSPANNER: Anner Kettenstrebe was basteln habe ich versucht, aber das Teil nicht zum halten bekommen. Gabs mal im www.mtbr.com <-trial forum. Musste mal suchen, irgendwas mit chain tensioner oder such nach single speed. war mit foto und sah echt gut aus. hat bei mir aber leider nicht richtig funktioniert.

Die Dinger von Surly und Rohloff würde ich nicht nehmen. Beide ziemlich teuer und funktionieren nicht besser als ein Schaltwerk. Der Surly leiert wohl mit der Zeit aus und beim rohloff kann man wohl die chainline nicht verstellen.
Ich hab n ganz normales Sora schaltwerk mit den justier schrauben auf das ritzel eingestellt und mit kabelbinder an der kettenstrebe festgemacht. Noch nie probleme gehabt. die BMX freilaufritzel haben halt auch viel höhere zähne als casettenritzel, da ja nicht geschaltet wird, dadurch rutscht die kette da kaum runter. Mein schaltwerk steht halt total waagerecht, so dass die kette nur noch bisschen nach oben kann, falls ich mal auf der strebe lande.
Falls ich das schaltwerk zerhauhe, ist es wesentlich billiger als so n surly oder rohloff teil.


Gruss, Olli


----------



## tobsen (30. April 2002)

also wenn ich n schaltwerk dran bau, dann brauch ich auch kein singe speed. 
wenn überhaupt singlespeed, dann solls ja auch gewicht sparen.

bei der rohloff kann man die chainline übrigens schon einstellel, alles andere wär ja schmarn.

greez

tobi


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. April 2002)

Eigentlich könnt man doch auch son Spanner selberbauen!?
Schalträdchen ... fidnet man bestimmt genug, der Gelenkmechanismus mitner Feder wird des Schwierigste sein aber wenn man teile vonem anderen Schaltwerk nimmt sollts klappen.

Ronny


----------



## Ray (30. April 2002)

wo hast Du denn Deine planet x nabe her grandma?


----------



## grandma (30. April 2002)

@OgerRay: hab ich direkt bei PlanetX bestellt, mail dem Brant ([email protected]) einfach mal, der ist echt in Ordnung. Die Nabe ist allerdings recht teuer (ca. 250 Mark), da sie für DirtJumpen ausgelegt ist, für Trial auch etwas zu viel des guten vielleicht. Die DMR und Surly sind wesentlich billiger (so um die 130 DM denke ich), allerdings weiss ich nicht wie die Qualität der DMR ist (Lagermässig und so). Die Surly scheinen sehr gut zu sein, was ich so gelesen habe, allerdings gibt es die wie gesagt nur in 32 loch.
Surly kann Dir praktisch jeder Laden über Cosmic Sports bestellen. DMR ist was schwieriger, aber www.ukbikestore.co.uk haben alles von DMR und liefern auch nach De.
Ausserdem gibt es noch die Last Nabe aus De. Weiss die Seite jetzt nicht, aber der Typ (Forstmann) macht nen coolen Stahl Dirt rahmen und unter anderem auch die SS-Naben. Die sind denke ich sehr geil, allerdings liegen die preislich bei der PX und da finde ich die PX noch um einiges geiler.
Schau mal unter
www.last-bikes.de, müsste passen.

Olli


----------



## grandma (30. April 2002)

SS nur zum gewicht sparen...
Ist halt auch um einiges unkomplizierter. Wie oben schon erwähnt verstellt sich das Schaltwerk beim mal leicht draufhüpfen nicht so stark, dass das ein grosses Problem darstellt, wenn man es nur zum (kette)spannen benutzt. Im Gegensatz dazu braucht man es nur schief anzuschauen und schon verschaltet man sich bzw. die Kette springt.
Das letztere wird, wie ebenfalls schon oben erwähnt, durch die längeren Zähne von BMX Ritzeln sehr wirkungsvoll verhindert.

Ich denke nicht, dass das Rohloff Teil grossartig leichter als ein kleines Strassenschaltwerk ist.

Ausserdem sparst Du an der Nabe (nicht so sehr an der PX, die ist recht schwer) und der fehlenden Casette auch einiges.
Dazu kein Schalthebel, kein Zug, alles einige Gramm für Gewichtsfetischisten.

UND DAS BESTE: So ein Lenker nur mit Griffen und Bremshebeln hat auch was fürs Auge 

Olli


----------



## grandma (30. April 2002)

JO, hatte es ja oben schon erwähnt, Du musst mal das mtbr trial forum durchwühlen, da hatte sich jemand was gebastelt und n bild gepostet. Sah gut aus, hab ich nachgebaut, aber bei mir hat es wie gesagt nicht gehalten. Werde aber nochmal nen Versuch starten demnächst.


Gruss, Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandma (1. Mai 2002)

Habs gefunden:

http://forums13.consumerreview.com/[email protected]^[email protected]/2

Sieht hammergeil aus. muss mich nochmal ans basteln machen 

Gruss, Olli


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Mai 2002)

der link geht bei mir nicht!

Ich denk, das rohloffteil wiegt weniger als die hälfte von som Rennradschaltwerk. denkmal so ca. 100 zu 250Gramm

Ronny


----------



## LoonSky (1. Mai 2002)

Du musst das was nicht als Link gekennzeichnet auch noch in die Adresszeile einfügen. Also ich find das ding auch geil, bin mir am Überlegen auch Singlespeed anzulegen.

Greetz


----------



## Ray (1. Mai 2002)

Wenn Du keine Wettbewerbe mitmachst hat Singlespeed nur Vorteile


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Mai 2002)

Jo, das ding sieht gut aus.
aber ich find aufder anderen seite sollt auchnoch son leitblech sein, sonst verbiegen sich doch die röllchen... aber da hat man wirklich keine probleme, wo dat teil hängt.
Ronny


----------



## wodka o (1. Mai 2002)

Hi!

Habe gerade dieses Foto in der Gallery unter Singlespeed gefunden.Geuppt hat es phatlizard,vieleicht weiss er etwas über die Nabe etc.

Gruss 
wodka o

P.S. Hat der da Peg´s dan?


----------



## Reini (2. Mai 2002)

also ich werd das in den nächsten tagen mal abmessen usw und versuchen es irgendwie auf cad irgendwie umzusetzen mit maßen.....

wobei ich ich steh vor dem problem das meine ketten streben nicht rechteckig sind.....
irgendwas muss es da doch geben ......  


ansonsten nicht einmal so schwer =)


----------



## Reini (3. Mai 2002)

kann mir vielleicht einer...

das ding sollte man ja radial bewegen können um die kette zu entspannen und spannen

und ich erkenn auch leider nicht was dieses schwarze ding zwischen den beiden kleinen rädchen ist..... schaut einer schraube sehr ähnliche.....

bin für alle vorschlage offen =)


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Mai 2002)

werstehe ichs richtig, das man da manuel spannen muß und des nich automatisch mitner feder funzt?

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (3. Mai 2002)

das bild


----------



## Reini (3. Mai 2002)

hmm
gute frage....
aber ich hab echt keinen plan 

ums fräsen wird man wohl nicht herumkommen... das mit der feder  hätt ich da grad eine idee....

wobei die wär auch nicht ganz.....


----------



## gonzo_trial (4. Mai 2002)

ehrlich gesagt, frag ic mich gerade warum 2 schaltwerksröllchen. 1 sollt auch reichen und funzen!

Ronny


----------



## Reini (4. Mai 2002)

weil ich denke das vielleicht die kette heruntern hupfen kann 
und das wär nicht so gut


----------



## grandma (4. Mai 2002)

@gonzo

mit nur einer rolle hatte ich das problem, dass die kette vorne an der kettenstrebe schleift. je nach rahmen könnte das aber funktionieren.

Ich bin gerade dabei, mir nochmal sowas zu basteln, kann allerdings noch ne woche oder so dauern.
Falls es funktioniert, geb ich bescheid, mit Foto und so.

Gruss, Olli


----------

